# Is anyone experimenting with 12 volt light bulbs?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have got 3 different brands of bulbs and a few different watts 
Is anyone else experimenting with them? 

I'm trying to see what works out the best with my solar set up.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was told not to use a headlight. It will kill the battery too quickly, just like if you left your lights on. Thought about the new LED car lights?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You really like this topic, eh? :mrgreen:

I did some experimentation, but only to prove out an idea.
I bought some low output 12v LED bulbs to use as emergency lighting in a grid down situation.
They are standard A19(is that right?) bulbs that fit standard fixtures. I pulled the fixtures off an old fan we replaced, and hung on to them.
The only testing I did was to see if my portable power box would light them. I didn't test for how long they would last, but could figure it out with a bit of math if the need arose.
For now, the idea is solid.
In a grid down scenario, I have a bundle of telephone wire thrown out during a construction job that should serve my purpose of wiring up low watt LED bulbs.(I think 6 watts is the highest one), and stringing them through the house in a few rooms. They were intentionally chosen for their low wattage to limit output to only a few feet. I don't want to draw attention at night. If it looks like candle light peeking through the curtains, few people will take a second look.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

These LED lights are rediculously bright and will run quite a while just from a car battery. Not to mention they were cheap on Ebay. When i flip their switch on it's like God flipped on the sun, at night.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I can tell you that the halogen bulbs suck in my rv. They are expensive and the filiment does not hold up. I think it is because they get so hot that it weakens the filiment. Every time I travel I will have to replace 1 or 2 at $5 each. I will be looking for the led replacements soon. As for 12 volt lighting it works just as well as 120 volt in my opinion.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My house is converted to about 75% LED inside, plus about 15% CFL/fluorescent bulbs. I have only one 12 LED for grid down. I have even put an LED on my reloading press and have an LED flood like the yellow 500W halogen type. I'm interested in buying a couple in the link below.
View attachment 11290

T8 2 ft LED Tubes, 12V Soft Daylight 9 Watt
Supposed to be 12V so you gut a 2 foot long fluorescent fixture and hook power to the pin connector


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

For my wood shed, I have a 45 watt solar panel, a morningstar controller, and a strip of led lights from radio shack, and a small 12 volt battery (looks like a motorcycles battery... you can cut the led strips to size

Works great....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

out at the cabin I use fluorescent bulbs -run a 400 watt wind turbine , and 2- 80 watt solar panels they feed 2- 12 volt reach truck batteries (actually I think they are 6 volt wired series)have manual switch to run off two more while the others charge it works I have no complaints, it all runs into 8 slot beaker box powers the 3 rooms and the loft for about 3 days before I have to switch. the most drain is for satellite internet when I run my laptop out there and of course for movie night. other than that a soapstone woodburner heats the place and oil lamps and candle lanterns are what we use most of the year unless it gets stupid hot then a couple fans.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You really like this topic, eh? :mrgreen:
> 
> I did some experimentation, but only to prove out an idea.
> I bought some low output 12v LED bulbs to use as emergency lighting in a grid down situation.
> ...


 Sounds like you have got it figured out. It is amazing how many people have nothing ready for an emergency -- nothing--


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

James m said:


> I was told not to use a headlight. It will kill the battery too quickly, just like if you left your lights on. Thought about the new LED car lights?


yes I have


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> out at the cabin I use fluorescent bulbs -run a 400 watt wind turbine , and 2- 80 watt solar panels they feed 2- 12 volt reach truck batteries (actually I think they are 6 volt wired series)have manual switch to run off two more while the others charge it works I have no complaints, it all runs into 8 slot beaker box powers the 3 rooms and the loft for about 3 days before I have to switch. the most drain is for satellite internet when I run my laptop out there and of course for movie night. other than that a soapstone woodburner heats the place and oil lamps and candle lanterns are what we use most of the year unless it gets stupid hot then a couple fans.


A while back I built some led lights from overhead camper lights might be just what you need consider
I'll see if I got any pictures of them e-z build
You can pick the pull switches at about any hardware store 
these pull about 6 or 7 watts with both bulbs on 
I used a 3 -way fan switch you can run ether bulb or both at the same time


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

This might work for you each of the Led bulbs rull about 3 1/2 watt but give off lots of light


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

not really but the misses experimented with a 12 volt-ahh nevermind


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear your impressions if you end up buying some. They look easy to implement!


paraquack said:


> My house is converted to about 75% LED inside, plus about 15% CFL/fluorescent bulbs. I have only one 12 LED for grid down. I have even put an LED on my reloading press and have an LED flood like the yellow 500W halogen type. I'm interested in buying a couple in the link below.
> View attachment 11290
> 
> T8 2 ft LED Tubes, 12V Soft Daylight 9 Watt
> Supposed to be 12V so you gut a 2 foot long fluorescent fixture and hook power to the pin connector


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had the bright idea to snag some LED maglight upgrade bulbs. They fit in the 6 volt lantern type flashlights. They fit but the LED type only take electricity one way, its not like a bulb and a filament where it can go either way. I picked up the bulb because my other LED 6 volt died, that one was advertised at 45 hour burn time. Add in the 6 volt rechargables and you're set.
So the LED bulbs don't work in a swap situation, not without some extra wiring. The + and - are backwards and only go one way.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

I use these in my shed. They have been great. Good light output (not quite as much as incandescent equivalent but close) and don't use much electricity at all. I can power them off of 4.5ah 12v batteries for a couple hours.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009IHSGBG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------

